# Trailer converstion



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

You may have talked about this and maybe not.

Since gas prices are more up than down and we have to travel a ways to our hunting spots we are thinking about converting our trailer so we can stay the night in it. Anybody have any ideas or pics of ways to make this happen.

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

if you want just sleeping bets take and make bunks that are hinged against the wall with a chain coming from the roof to hold the outside from falling. then when you want more room you just lift it up and latch it on the top. if you want a stove and all id say just pick up a pickup camper and be done.


----------



## popenyoung2 (Oct 20, 2006)

I have been thinkin the same thing, my trailer is 8.5x16. I was gonna take a couple cots and a honda generator mounted on a tongue box, so we could dry some stuff if needed. Still in the planning stage myself. With all of my dekes and stuff it dont leave alot of room for 2 guys. and cots. I like the idea of the hanging bunks alot better.


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

After looking at some of your guy's designs with the mutliple shelving, why couldn't you just make one of the shelves removable so you can lay out a sleeping bag on? Just a thought.

Sean


----------

